# An Invitation to Soundpaint



## Soundpaint (Aug 10, 2021)

Announcing Soundpaint™ - an advanced software technology designed with one goal. To offer the highest degree of realism possible for software music instruments.

Soundpaint (VST3, AU and Standalone) real-time renders all instruments with infinite dynamic velocity layers and repeated notes.

The Soundpaint engine tech has taken 8 years to develop.

Everything is built from the ground up, including a new proprietary audio format, *Real-Time Samples*™, that allows us to render instruments in real-time.

The engine uses all the natural (im)perfections of instruments and can sound completely realistic or synthetic. The gorgeous, simmering warmth of a true vintage synth. The true sensation of commanding a 127-layered piano on your keyboard (or 66.000 dynamic layers if you are Midi 2.0).






Soundpaint also contains a large suite of analog-style effects, including many true analog models (including several algorithmic reverbs, true tape delays, organic distortions) and dozens more.

But perhaps most importantly, Soundpaint is designed to shorten the distance between thought and creation. Fast. Furious. Fun.

A workflow super optimized for music creation.

Ultra fast and minimalistic UI. Load-times virtually don't exist.

Infinite dynamic responses and no two notes will ever be the same.

Ability to find or create a new instrument of your imagination in less than 5 seconds.

Sounds-Too-Good-To-Be-True?

Well ... Check these YouTube videos - exclusively made in Soundpaint.




We are inviting members of the public to our private BETA. We are especially interested in candidates with prior BETA testing experience of virtual instruments and with extensive experience with DAWs (ex. Logic, Ableton, Studio One, Cubase, Reaper etc).

Write us at [email protected] if you are interested in joining the Soundpaint BETA and tell us a bit about your past experience with BETA testing software instruments.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Thanks Troels and Tawnia

Ps. We are releasing several new videos every week for Soundpaint leading up to the launch:


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Sign me up. @Soundpaint @Troels Folmann I have sent you an email, and would be honoured if you’d consider me as one of your beta testers.

@lychee You seem to be cut out for this job, seeing you’re VI Control’s main physical modeling evangelist!

@muziksculp Same!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Sign me up


Not sure I meet the entry requirements as I haven't done much Beta testing audio software (beta tested the SWAM iOS plugins) though being a User Experience Designer I am pretty good a designing and testing in general.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 10, 2021)

"Could not send your email because [email protected] does not exist or can not receive emails"
There, my first beta testing done xD


----------



## zolhof (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Sign me up. @Soundpaint @Troels Folmann I have sent you an email, and would be honoured if you’d consider me as one of your beta testers.


You should be the first on the list! This is loyalty at its finest. ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Soundpaint said:


> Write us at [email protected] if you are interested in joining the Soundpaint BETA and tell us a bit about your past experience with BETA testing software instruments.


My mail message just returned. Apparently this box can’t be reached (yet)?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

zolhof said:


> You should be the first on the list! This is loyalty at its finest. ❤️


I totally forgot about that - thanks! Love it!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 10, 2021)

Same here. Wrote an Email and got one back with the information, that this email does not exist.


----------



## bselack (Aug 10, 2021)

Maybe an older page, but more info  

https://8dio.com/2020/08/07/sound-paint/


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

bselack said:


> Maybe an older page, but more info
> 
> https://8dio.com/2020/08/07/sound-paint/


Hahaha. I was curious if I knew that page.






So does this prove that I am at least passionate about Soundpaint and not just jumping the bandwagon here?


----------



## Technostica (Aug 10, 2021)

Damn, it doesn't work with the 8VIP 65% off code.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

@Soundpaint In case the launch version of Soundpaint has any saxophone presets, could I beta test those?


----------



## grabauf (Aug 10, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> "Could not send your email because [email protected] does not exist or can not receive emails"
> There, my first beta testing done xD


same here. xD


----------



## colony nofi (Aug 10, 2021)

Tried to email as well... 
This is right up my alley. 
PM and I can email you back.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 10, 2021)

Me!


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 10, 2021)

Happy to test from the non-professional point of view.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

@Soundpaint Please advise when the emailbox is back up. I want to re-send my formal application before this thread explodes and becomes the alternative way for applicants


----------



## Flyo (Aug 10, 2021)

Sound Paint greatness!

But something put me out…

No AXX compatibility 8Dio? 😅


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Aug 10, 2021)

Still not working - just tried to send my application.


----------



## yujade (Aug 10, 2021)

Also tried to apply - these videos sound really great!


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 10, 2021)

Ok but what *is* it lol


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

It is COOL. That’s what it is.


----------



## styledelk (Aug 10, 2021)

This tingles my spidersense. In a bad way. But I'll wait it out.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 10, 2021)

A few mins. Working on fixing the email. Will keep you posted.

Cheers, T


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 10, 2021)

Happy 8 year anniversary and grand opening SoundPaint.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 10, 2021)

Congrats for the Soundpaint launch.

Q. Is Soundpaint more geared towards emulating synth sounds ?

I haven't heard anything orchestral so far in the teasers. i.e. A Soundpaint solo cello, that would be a good way to compare it to traditional sample library instruments.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I haven't heard anything orchestral so far in the teasers.


You apparently missed the brass then hehe.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 10, 2021)

For now - just send all Soundpaint BETA requests to [email protected] - I will let you guys know when the [email protected] email is back up and running. Should be in the next 24 hours. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Trevor Meier (Aug 10, 2021)

Application sent! (to both addresses) Very excited to dig into this new tool.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Application sent to the 8Dio address. 

Good luck to all applicants! 

I hope to be given the opportunity to join y’all in the team and to help make Soundpaint the paradigm shift in sound and musicality I expect it to be. ❤️


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Aug 10, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> For now - just send all Soundpaint BETA requests to [email protected] - I will let you guys know when the [email protected] email is back up and running. Should be in the next 24 hours. Sorry for the confusion!


Thanks for keeping us updated, love the sound so far in the teasers!


----------



## lychee (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @lychee You seem to be cut out for this job, seeing you’re VI Control’s main physical modeling evangelist!


I do not know if I am eligible because I have never had the opportunity to be a beta tester, but I will still give it a try.
In any case one thing is certain, this Soundpaint could reconcile me with the sample if it keeps all its promises.
As I said everywhere on this forum, I sulk the sample by its lack of flexibility and I started to look for an alternative to this one by the means of the resynthesis.
And there "bam!" Soundpaint comes to my ears (thanks Doc) like a messi preaching the words I always dreamed of hearing.
I am happy to have the opportunity to participate in this beta, but I would be disappointed to be excluded, because who says beta says unfinished product, therefore not yet ready to go out on the market to get your hands on it.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 10, 2021)

lychee said:


> I do not know if I am eligible because I have never had the opportunity to be a beta tester, but I will still give it a try.
> In any case one thing is certain, this Soundpaint could reconcile me with the sample if it keeps all its promises.
> As I said everywhere on this forum, I sulk the sample by its lack of flexibility and I started to look for an alternative to this one by the means of the resynthesis.
> And there "bam!" Soundpaint comes to my ears (thanks Doc) like a messi preaching the words I always dreamed of hearing.
> I am happy to have the opportunity to participate in this beta, but I would be disappointed to be excluded, because who says beta says unfinished product, therefore not yet ready to go out on the market to get your hands on it.


I used to look at a grand piano and think it was an old relic - far surpassed by modern age computers.

As I continue to grow wiser - I reversed my impression. The piano is 400 years of perfect sonic evolution. No boot-time. No OS. No dongle. But instead, an instrument that keeps rewarding me. I hold down the sustain pedal and a crazy complex "reverb" opens up - as all the strings start singing together. The computer is a relic in comparison to this.

In other words, it is a feeling. A feeling of being connected with the instrument. Touching it. It is rewarding in a way that the computer is not.

It is this specific feeling that I am looking for in Soundpaint. One that brings me back into the music. One that doesn't require me to sit and move parameters half of the time. But rather something lightning-fast. 

Something that is always in motion like a real instrument - where no two notes are ever the same.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 10, 2021)

lychee said:


> I do not know if I am eligible because I have never had the opportunity to be a beta tester, but I will still give it a try.


Same. But if you don't try you will never get to beta test at all


----------



## Mystic (Aug 10, 2021)

Same issue. Email bounce back. heh


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 10, 2021)

Just write us at [email protected] for now - its a Google issue.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> I used to look at a grand piano and think it was an old relic - far surpassed by modern age computers.
> 
> As I continue to grow wiser - I reversed my impression. The piano is 400 years of perfect sonic evolution. No boot-time. No OS. No dongle. But instead, an instrument that keeps rewarding me. I hold down the sustain pedal and a crazy complex "reverb" opens up - as all the strings start singing together. The computer is a relic in comparison to this.
> 
> ...


Troels, I want to vouch for my man @lychee. He will prove to be an excellent beta tester. He has performed miracles last year when Reasonstudios released their physical modeling synth Friktion. He went deep, had clear objectives, went and realized a lot of them, reiterated when necessary - all the while sharing his experiences, posting sound clips, and dropping huge chunks of information on this forum. 

I highly value his knowledge, and his penchant for exploration. On top of that he is not scared to share his experiences and is able to convey them - not only the successes but also the failures and the near-misses - in clear and insightful ways.

I would love to see him join the Soundpaint team.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 10, 2021)

With beta testing not begun, we could be in for quite a wait still. But, you know, it is nice to have something to look forward too. I have no experience of beta testing and am still quite new to my DAW. Shall I slightly inconvenience someone by making them discard my application? Hmm. I do have lengthy experience of acoustic and electric instruments.


----------



## Soundpaint (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @Soundpaint Please advise when the emailbox is back up. I want to re-send my formal application before this thread explodes and becomes the alternative way for applicants


For now, please send the email to [email protected]


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 10, 2021)

Not quite. We have been in BETA for over a year! The engine is ready to be released, but we haven't spent 8 years releasing something that isn't perfect. I have seen too many others make that mistake. So opening up to a small, dedicated, part of the public for the later stages of our BETA II. I am a big believer in letting others decide when the engine is ready. We all fall in love with our creations, but we are only as good as the engine is robust. Current release date is ... less weeks away than fingers on your hands.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Soundpaint said:


> For now, please send the email to [email protected]


Mail has been sent - to that address. Thanks!


----------



## bbrylow (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> My mail message just returned. Apparently this box can’t be reached (yet)?


The email address should be [email protected]


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 10, 2021)

That is terrific news to my ears! Now, let’s see, two hands? Assume no missing digits. Do thumbs count? I wish you every success with this release. You have top quality products with real musicality.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

bbrylow said:


> The email address should be [email protected]


Thanks. When I initially posted the message you quote, that hadn’t been announced yet


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Application sent to the 8Dio address.
> 
> Good luck to all applicants!
> 
> I hope to be given the opportunity to join y’all in the team and to help make Soundpaint the paradigm shift in sound and musicality I expect it to be. ❤️


Fuck I don't have time to participate (not sure if this is a paid gig?) but I hope you get to join the beta team! Temme and @Johnny are 8dio's ambassadors in Vicontrol, those guys know what 8dio is all about like no other here imo. Hard to find trustworthy people that are ready to take a bullet for your cause (Soundpaint) and not bullshit you during tests @Troels Folmann


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 10, 2021)

Submitted


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 10, 2021)

Can Soundpaint give us a Killer Cello ?


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 10, 2021)

Soundpaint said:


> Announcing Soundpaint™ - an advanced software technology designed with one goal. To offer the highest degree of realism possible for software music instruments.
> 
> Soundpaint (VST3, AU and Standalone) real-time renders all instruments with infinite dynamic velocity layers and repeated notes.
> 
> ...



@8Dio Productions and/or @Soundpaint Is the correct application contact info:
*[email protected]* ---- Or ---- *s**[email protected]* ?
It's not clear if the _*s*_ is a typo, and it's looking like multiple members have attempted to send application messages that have bounced...

Cheers....


----------



## Soundpaint (Aug 10, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> @8Dio Productions and/or @Soundpaint Is the correct application contact info:
> *[email protected]* ---- Or ---- *s**[email protected]* ?
> It's not clear if the _*s*_ is a typo, and it's looking like multiple members have attempted to send application messages that have bounced...
> 
> Cheers....


Please send your emails to [email protected]


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 10, 2021)

I wish there was a bit more plain down-to-Earth (non-marketing) explanation on what this is. I’ve read a lot about it yet I’m still perplexed. I guess in time we’ll know more.


----------



## Mikro93 (Aug 11, 2021)

E-mail sent, and I should be in. Can't wait


----------



## Mikro93 (Aug 11, 2021)

They did get back to me very quickly, and I can only assume that was probably because I had already tested for them  I did include a bit of my resume for good measure, ya know


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

Congrats! Glad you’re one of the testers because your musical work has always impressed me.


----------



## Mikro93 (Aug 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Congrats! Glad you’re one of the testers because your musical work has always impressed me.


Thank you so much, Doc <3


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 11, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I wish there was a bit more plain down-to-Earth (non-marketing) explanation on what this is. I’ve read a lot about it yet I’m still perplexed. I guess in time we’ll know more.


I agree but everyone else is going along as though it's the coolest thing so i feel like I'm the crazy one!


----------



## holywilly (Aug 11, 2021)

Request sent!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I agree but everyone else is going along as though it's the coolest thing so i feel like I'm the crazy one!


Haha. Well… of course nobody knows any more details than you do. So to clarify: I think it is cool a developer aims for something new, trying to unleash new levels of musicality. Will it work? Who knows. But until I find out I want to give them an A for trying!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 11, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I agree but everyone else is going along as though it's the coolest thing so i feel like I'm the crazy one!


Infinite dynamics is pretty concrete, 127 on standard keyboards and 66.000 thousand on the new midi format. Also pretty much no load times they said. And very intriguing examples (guitars in particular), showing that this doesn't come at the expense of an organic sound.
+ Some veeeery interesting realtime sound design videos on the 8dio channel from a while ago.
Definitely concrete enough to get highly intrigued at least.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 11, 2021)

DarkestShadow said:


> Infinite dynamics is pretty concrete, 127 on standard keyboards and 66.000 thousand on the new midi format. Also pretty much no load times they said. And very intriguing examples (guitars in particular), showing that this doesn't come at the expense of an organic sound.
> + Some veeeery interesting realtime sound design videos on the 8dio channel from a while ago.
> Definitely concrete enough to get highly intrigued at least.


Infinite dynamics still tells me nothing!


----------



## dhmusic (Aug 11, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Infinite dynamics


Sounds like Skynet to me... Be careful out there everyone


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

Pleased to tell y’all I made it to the beta test team! Woohoo! Thanks @tawnia @Troels Folmann - this made my day!!


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Pleased to tell y’all I made it to the beta test team! Woohoo! Thanks @tawnia @Troels Folmann - this made my day!!


That’s great except I’m assuming you’ll now be under an NDA and so won’t be able to contribute to the speculation.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 11, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> That’s great except I’m assuming you’ll now be under an NDA and so won’t be able to contribute to the speculation.


I’m sure we’ll see some insider information from temmerotcod who is totally not @doctoremmet.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> That’s great except I’m assuming you’ll now be under an NDA and so won’t be able to contribute to the speculation.


Correct. I will bow out of all discussions involving Soundpaint and 8Dio for a while!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> That’s great except I’m assuming you’ll now be under an NDA and so won’t be able to contribute to the speculation.


So it’s a good thing I did leave some thoughts hehe… so we can all eventually see if my expectations were met.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Aug 11, 2021)

Are the beta testers sworn to secrecy? Or will we get their impressions?


----------



## Denkii (Aug 11, 2021)

Even if there's no NDA I'd say etiquette will include silence until release or a proper clearance for publishing info. Anything else is kinda rude.


----------



## Mikro93 (Aug 11, 2021)

Denkii said:


> Even if there's no NDA I'd say etiquette will include silence until release or a proper clearance for publishing info. Anything else is kinda rude.


Yes, for any kind of beta testing even without an NDA, it's good practice


----------



## gnapier (Aug 11, 2021)

Fingers (and toes) crossed......


----------



## Tag (Aug 12, 2021)

@Troels Folmann : Wondering, if you also get a refusal mail response, in case you are not in? Atm I am not sure, if you got my mail from my "[email protected]" mail adress ... often times such adresses are being blocked, right?

Edit: got a reply. Thank you @Soundpaint ! (=


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## h.s.j.e (Aug 12, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


>



Oh, man. I don’t know how many more teasers I can handle.


----------



## lychee (Aug 12, 2021)

I feel that my heart will give up due to impatience even before the official release of the software.
I feel like a kid in front of a huge gift that we ask not to open before Christmas day.
I definitely hate the feeling that teasers get, I would prefer to have the info straight out of a product.


----------



## bbrylow (Aug 13, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Are the beta testers sworn to secrecy? Or will we get their impressions?


There is a specific NDA for beta testers. Total confidentiality


----------



## gnapier (Aug 14, 2021)

HI Troels, Tawnia

Could you please let us know when you've filled up the beta team for the initial round of testing? Every time I see an email from 8Dio, my adrenalin goes up a tad...until I realize it's about the on-going sale or some such! 

Thanks!


----------



## Simeon (Aug 14, 2021)

Email sent, here's Hoping 😎


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 16, 2021)

bbrylow said:


> There is a specific NDA for beta testers. Total confidentiality


Yup.


----------



## Soundpaint (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## David Baran (Aug 20, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Not quite. We have been in BETA for over a year! The engine is ready to be released, but we haven't spent 8 years releasing something that isn't perfect. I have seen too many others make that mistake. So opening up to a small, dedicated, part of the public for the later stages of our BETA II. I am a big believer in letting others decide when the engine is ready. We all fall in love with our creations, but we are only as good as the engine is robust. Current release date is ... less weeks away than fingers on your hands.


Hi Troels, If you guys are working on running a successful public beta take a look at Centercode. They have a proven platform to enable you to run a very successful beta program. https://www.centercode.com/


----------



## Soundpaint (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Peter Satera (Sep 2, 2021)

@Soundpaint 

Really enjoying the procedural animations with dynamics. Excellent work from the animator!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 3, 2021)

Samples with infinitive layers... maybe a little man or woman who is recording the samples is now in your computer. Don't know if I have a slot for this...


----------



## Soundpaint (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 8, 2021)

Love the videos, love the sound clips, but to be honest I have no idea what I'm hearing specifically. Like it says "Epic Ensembles" but then I hear synths and drums. Same with the other videos, like the piano. 

Again, absolutely stellar sound quality, but all the clips feel more like a modern sound-production toolbox, versus an ultra-HD sampler.

So... kudos for doing something radically different, and I suppose we'll sit tight for details.


----------



## Soundpaint (Sep 8, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Love the videos, love the sound clips, but to be honest I have no idea what I'm hearing specifically. Like it says "Epic Ensembles" but then I hear synths and drums. Same with the other videos, like the piano.
> 
> Again, absolutely stellar sound quality, but all the clips feel more like a modern sound-production toolbox, versus an ultra-HD sampler.
> 
> So... kudos for doing something radically different, and I suppose we'll sit tight for details.


More details will be coming soon


----------



## Soundpaint (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## robgb (Oct 16, 2021)

Is Soundpaint a Kontakt instrument? I'm getting the impression it's a standalone player. Forgive my ignorance if this has already been discussed.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 16, 2021)

robgb said:


> Is Soundpaint a Kontakt instrument? I'm getting the impression it's a standalone player. Forgive my ignorance if this has already been discussed.


Standalone


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 16, 2021)

Soundpaint is a standalone sample platform. Runs AU, VST and as standalone application.


----------



## alcorey (Oct 25, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Not quite. We have been in BETA for over a year! The engine is ready to be released, but we haven't spent 8 years releasing something that isn't perfect. I have seen too many others make that mistake. So opening up to a small, dedicated, part of the public for the later stages of our BETA II. I am a big believer in letting others decide when the engine is ready. We all fall in love with our creations, but we are only as good as the engine is robust. Current release date is ... less weeks away than fingers on your hands.


Tomorrow we move onto my twelfth finger


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 25, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Tomorrow we move onto my twelfth finger


LOL. Right! Looks like the middle of this week! Just days now!


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 25, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> LOL. Right! Looks like the middle of this week! Just days now!


Should I start the home equity loan paperwork now, then?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 25, 2021)

No. The bundle is $300. But get a fast SSD for a virtually non-existing load time experience.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Oct 25, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> No. The bundle is $300. But get a fast SSD for a virtually non-existing load time experience.


How large is the libraries? Do I need a new ssd?  with such a large amount of samples I imagine the size would be big?


----------



## Technostica (Oct 25, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> How large is the libraries? Do I need a new ssd?  with such a large amount of samples I imagine the size would be big?


The intro bundle is around 280GB.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Oct 26, 2021)

Technostica said:


> The intro bundle is around 280GB.


Holy moly! I only have 100gb free. Guess I need to clean up or get another drive


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2021)

Still not ready for purchase? Waiting for BF ?


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 26, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Still not ready for purchase? Waiting for BF ?


Last I heard is that it's looking like tomorrow will be launch day.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Oct 26, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Holy moly! I only have 100gb free. Guess I need to clean up or get another drive


Like you, not enough space left, so I’ll need an SSD! I’ll be good, and wait for a BF deal on one.  Have to make do with just Soundpaint and the free piano for now!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Oct 26, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Like you, not enough space left, so I’ll need an SSD! I’ll be good, and wait for a BF deal on one.  Have to make do with just Soundpaint and the free piano for now!


Same!


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 26, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Like you, not enough space left, so I’ll need an SSD! I’ll be good, and wait for a BF deal on one.  Have to make do with just Soundpaint and the free piano for now!


I think even with just the piano plus all the functionality of Soundpaint you'll be kept entertained for quite a while!


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 27, 2021)

Highly unlikely to grab anything but the free instruments to check out. I'm not a fan of their nontransparent pricing. I was going to grab the bundle until I realized it doesn't come with ALL Soundpaint instruments but only the original release instruments. Likely this means you'll buy the bundle and then have to buy more instruments on top of the bundle you already bought. No thanks.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> I'm not a fan of their nontransparent pricing.


I've literally never seen a more TRANSPARENT pricing scheme.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> Highly unlikely to grab anything but the free instruments to check out. I'm not a fan of their nontransparent pricing. I was going to grab the bundle until I realized it doesn't come with ALL Soundpaint instruments but only the original release instruments. Likely this means you'll buy the bundle and then have to buy more instruments on top of the bundle you already bought. No thanks.


Don't you think what you are expecting is unreasonable? You are asking 8dio to give you all libraries in perpetuity for 300. This isn't a marriage we are talking about here.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> Highly unlikely to grab anything but the free instruments to check out. I'm not a fan of their nontransparent pricing. I was going to grab the bundle until I realized it doesn't come with ALL Soundpaint instruments but only the original release instruments. Likely this means you'll buy the bundle and then have to buy more instruments on top of the bundle you already bought. No thanks.


They have or are developing over 100 instruments, you expect to get all those for free once you pay $300 for the initial 8 plus the engine? If I were Troels I wouldn't be giving away all that after 8 years of development work.


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 27, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Don't you think what you are expecting is unreasonable? You are asking 8dio to give you all libraries in perpetuity for 300. This isn't a marriage we are talking about here.


When I hear the bundle includes ALL Soundpaint instruments then I take them at their word. It would include ALL instruments but it doesn't. I don't care for the doublespeak and therefore will not be opening my wallet. Simple as that.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> When I hear the bundle includes ALL Soundpaint instruments then I take them at their word. It would include ALL instruments but it doesn't. I don't care for the doublespeak and therefore will not be opening my wallet. Simple as that.


I guess I just don't see how you could 'hear' that and not think you might have misinterpreted something with that interpretation being so farfetched.


----------



## alcorey (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> When I hear the bundle includes ALL Soundpaint instruments then I take them at their word. It would include ALL instruments but it doesn't. I don't care for the doublespeak and therefore will not be opening my wallet. Simple as that.


But you will when nobody's looking


----------



## Getsumen (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> When I hear the bundle includes ALL Soundpaint instruments then I take them at their word. It would include ALL instruments but it doesn't. I don't care for the doublespeak and therefore will not be opening my wallet. Simple as that.


How can you buy a product that doesn't exist yet?

The 100+ number isn't releasing all at once you realize. It's coming out over the course of a few per week.

So even if you were confused, the moment you go to buy the bundle you should realize that hey wait a minute, Soundpaint only has 8 products available, maybe I'm misunderstanding something.


So yes it does come out with every soundpaint instrument.... that's currently available. If you expected to be able to buy stuff that doesn't exist yet I sorta feel like that's on you and not Soundpaint.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> When I hear the bundle includes ALL Soundpaint instruments then I take them at their word. It would include ALL instruments but it doesn't. I don't care for the doublespeak and therefore will not be opening my wallet. Simple as that.


You’re a trip, dude. Or maybe on one?


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 27, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> How can you buy a product that doesn't exist yet?
> 
> The 100+ number isn't releasing all at once you realize. It's coming out over the course of a few per week.
> 
> ...


Every soundpaint instrument.... *that's currently available*.

That's the important part. So every time they drop a new instrument the bundle will stay the same price or will it increase in price? If the former then one should obviously wait to purchase the bundle if the latter then one should also wait to see how the bundle price is adjusted.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> When I hear the bundle includes ALL Soundpaint instruments then I take them at their word. It would include ALL instruments but it doesn't. I don't care for the doublespeak and therefore will not be opening my wallet. Simple as that.


Congratulations on being so brave. Good luck with your crusade.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 27, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> So every time they drop a new instrument the bundle will stay the same price or will it increase in price?


Troels has said, in one of these threads somewhere, that the bundle will only include the libraries available at launch. If I recall correctly, he went on to imply that this is the only bundle they are planning on.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

hoxclab said:


> Every soundpaint instrument.... *that's currently available*.
> 
> That's the important part. So every time they drop a new instrument the bundle will stay the same price or will it increase in price? If the former then one should obviously wait to purchase the bundle if the latter then one should also wait to see how the bundle price is adjusted.


I'd imagine that the reason there is a bundle is because the product is being launched. Once the product is launched then that 'launch bundle' will eventually be phased out and different bundles created, perhaps a bundle of string instruments or percussion etc. That's the way I personally imagine it going.
A bundle is a distinct group, not a group that evolves, gets added to, morphs into something else.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> I'd imagine that the reason there is a bundle is because the product is being launched. Once the product is launched then that 'launch bundle' will eventually be phased out and different bundles created, perhaps a bundle of string instruments or percussion etc. That's the way I personally imagine it going.
> A bundle is a distinct group, not a group that evolves, gets added to, morphs into something else.


I may have missed it, but I haven't seen an official announcement for any bundle or any prices. Obviously, Troels' own word is official enough; but it isn't a set list of prices or the names and description of any bundle. It's a courtesy due to the delay. And a drip feed of information that keeps some of us (not me! oh no!) in painful anticipatory distress. And I have never read him say that all Soundpaint instruments will be included in the bundle. And if he did, that would have been the prose equivalent of a slip of the tongue; he's been perfectly straight with us.

When Soundpaint is live, if it says 'The Everything Bundle', I'd see room for complaint. Not much of a complaint; because the description would still clarify what that means. But nothing like that has happened or will happen, I'm sure.

If one were to complain about prices and packages, it would have to be about the lack of such an official announcement and itemised list on the Soundpaint website. But, you know, they haven't launched yet!

These aren't separate patches we are talking about, they are sample library instruments in their own right. I struggle to believe the prices - in the best of ways!

But for anyone that wants to try to shape the commercial decisions of developers by not buying from those whose business practices they dislike, that is a perfectly valid choice. And @hoxclab, if you feel that way, then it is a matter for you and I'm pleased you felt able to share your opinion with the rest of us. Thank you.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I may have missed it, but I haven't seen an official announcement for any bundle or any prices. Obviously, Troels' own word is official enough; but it isn't a set list of prices or the names and description of any bundle. It's a courtesy due to the delay. And a drip feed of information that keeps some of us (not me! oh no!) in painful anticipatory distress. And I have never read him say that all Soundpaint instruments will be included in the bundle. And if he did, that would have been the prose equivalent of a slip of the tongue; he's been perfectly straight with us.
> 
> When Soundpaint is live, if it says 'The Everything Bundle', I'd see room for complaint. Not much of a complaint; because the description would still clarify what that means. But nothing like that has happened or will happen, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


There is an actual bundle of 8 instruments that will be offered at launch for $300.
I understand what you mean when you talk about business practices someone may dislike, but that only really applies if the person doing the disliking reasonably understood the business practice in the first place.
But obviously, nobody is forced to buy anything if they don't wish to


----------



## Technostica (Oct 28, 2021)

If SP decide to follow the 8Dio method in the future, then the bundle will get bigger every month, yet cheaper at the same time!
So my advice is to never buy the bundle, but instead, move to a desert island where you will be safe from temptation.
Do send us a message in a bottle, via the San Franciscan nunnery at Haight-Ashbury.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> There is an actual bundle of 8 instruments that will be offered at launch for $300.
> I understand what you mean when you talk about business practices someone may dislike, but that only really applies if the person doing the disliking reasonably understood the business practice in the first place.


Where was/is that from?

And yes, it depends on understanding the business practices; I was granting the benefit of the doubt on that, with the exception of a clear statement that the bundle would include all Soundpaint instruments.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Where was/is that from?
> 
> And yes, it depends on understanding the business practices; I was granting the benefit of the doubt on that, with the exception of a clear statement that the bundle would include all Soundpaint instruments.


That was posted on the Discord but also in a thread here I believe.
I think the statement "All instruments" - as you'll probably agree - was pretty clearly talking about all those ready at launch, rather than all those that will ever be released!
Anyway, I'd rather just wait until they are released and enjoy them. If some wish to not buy because they misunderstood the wording, then that's for them to decide.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> That was posted on the Discord but also in a thread here I believe.
> I think the statement "All instruments" - as you'll probably agree - was pretty clearly talking about all those ready at launch, rather than all those that will ever be released!
> Anyway, I'd rather just wait until they are released and enjoy them. If some wish to not buy because they misunderstood the wording, then that's for them to decide.


Absolutely, on all counts!

I didn't join the Discord and I should have; and I guess I didn't manage to read all of the comments on here! Plus, I have a memory constructed largely out of prescription medication and chocolate, so I could even have read it and completely forgotten. My head is too full of:


----------



## Geoff Moore (Oct 28, 2021)

Chances of the $300 bundle including all Soundpaint and 8dio instruments in perpetuity: nun


----------



## Technostica (Oct 28, 2021)

The $300 bundle could be akin to an 8Dio early sale glitch, so if you purchase in the first 24 hours, the nuns will open a schism in spacetime via their chanting (or maybe their knitting!) and give you access to all future libraries.

Don’t be tempted to try the 8Dio VIP code if you purchase the bundle, as that will cause your palms to grow hair at an alarming rate, to the extent that you won’t be able to play a keyboard or use a mouse or vote Republican.
That’s the line on the unofficial SP forum at Trump’s TRUTH!!! platform.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 28, 2021)

So. Figure these nuns are one shot samples? Or round robins? No machine gun nun?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Chances of the $300 bundle including all Soundpaint and 8dio instruments in perpetuity: nun


I laughed, I cried, I thought of all the 8Dio libraries I still want!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Technostica said:


> The $300 bundle could be akin to an 8Dio early sale glitch, so if you purchase in the first 24 hours, the nuns will open a schism in spacetime via their chanting (or maybe their knitting!) and give you access to all future libraries.
> 
> Don’t be tempted to try the 8Dio VIP code if you purchase the bundle, as that will cause your palms to grow hair at an alarming rate, to the extent that you won’t be able to play a keyboard or use a mouse or vote Republican.
> That’s the line on the unofficial SP forum at Trump’s TRUTH!!! platform.


I'm avoiding politics and putting my hands in my pockets.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 28, 2021)

Wait… machine nunning?


----------



## Geoff Moore (Oct 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So. Figure these nuns are one shot samples? Or round robins? No machine gun nun?


We'll have to wait and see. The nuns sound fine, personally I will probably layer them with lawyers or other nuns. I'm hearing some weird frequencies in the more private prayers that will hopefully be ironed out by launch. I'm also a little worried that these nuns sounds are just going to be everywhere when you turn on the TV. Ideally I'd like to get actual nuns to perform my work but that's just a pipedream...


----------



## Technostica (Oct 28, 2021)

This is such fun, I am almost hoping they postpone the release so that the banter will continue.
Would ask the SF nuns to intercede on my behalf, but I hear they are too busy with studio work, TV appearances and rehearsing for their tour.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Oct 28, 2021)

With all the "no sale policy" it would be great if there also would not be a special bundle price. That would set a clear message. On the other side I guess there could be bundle option inside the Soundpaint shop like the one 8Dio is doing, something like buy 2 get 10% off, buy 3 get 20% off, but this would be always the case and not only on special sale-periods.

On the other hand, the prices seems to be 30$ - 80$ and the bundle will have 7 instruments (- the free piano), this is 43$ for one instrument, so maybe the difference between single instruments and bundle will not be thaaaat huge.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 28, 2021)

I swear I read that as Nuns Mode.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> With all the "no sale policy" it would be great if there also would not be a special bundle price. That would set a clear message. On the other side I guess there could be bundle option inside the Soundpaint shop like the one 8Dio is doing, something like buy 2 get 10% off, buy 3 get 20% off, but this would be always the case and not only on special sale-periods.
> 
> On the other hand, the prices seems to be 30$ - 80$ and the bundle will have 7 instruments (- the free piano), this is 43$ for one instrument, so maybe the difference between single instruments and bundle will not be thaaaat huge.


It's pretty clear (To me at least) that Troels is more interested in getting the instruments into peoples hands so they can create music, than maximising his profit and stuffing his bank account. That's why I'm not really bothered about the price structure going forward, because I believe it will be reasonable and as affordable as he can make it.
If the price range is roughly what you say (I think 1 instrument is priced at $20) then a region of $20 to $100 is very reasonable.
Of course, having a 'no sale' policy isn't the same as having a bundle price for a launch of a group of instruments! I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Between Soundpaint and the Netflix show Warrior Nun, I feel I have been learning a lot about myself...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 28, 2021)

As soon as I have F5’d my way into a brand new SoundPaint account and will have downloaded Beautiful Noises I shall embark on composing a song with those nuns, accompanied by the Monastery Grand. You know, just to see if they blend well with other vendors’ libraries.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks for the interest and discussion.

Allow me to clarify. Soundpaint will never on sale. The All Bundle is a convenience for people that just want the whole enchilada, which is about 280GB and over 65.000 Real-Time Samples for $300.

The All Bundle costs about the same as the individual instruments combined. You save may save like $10 - just cause' we like even numbers, but it is pretty much the same thing. We may create category-specific bundles later down the line, but with the same philosophy. No FOMO. You win either way.

You really won't save much on our bundles, but you just get everything with fewer clicks as a convenience.

The only thing to consider when it comes to All Bundle is our Hidden Gems. Hidden Gems are programs that utilize more than one library. The gems are programmed by some of the world's best synth programmers and All Bundles offers you the widest amount of them.

Or ... Maybe the Bundle isn't for you. Just cherrypick what you want. Soundpaint is about you creating your own engine. The engine itself is modular. You can rearrange it however you want. Pick what instruments you like and leave the rest. User Sample Import coming Q1/22.

You know the price will always be the same. Black Friday. Every Day.

We really mean it. Soundpaint will never be on sale. No subscription necessary. Own your instruments. Forever. Expore the first engine to ever real-time render instruments at 127 fluid and dynamically generated velocity layers.

For anyone skeptical - I understand you. I would probably think similarly. Hype. Vaporware. I get it.

If I may offer just a single suggestion. A few minutes of your time, perhaps?

Just download the engine ... it is free. It's like 55MB.

Try our free vintage 1928 Steinway Grand with it. Just feel it on the keys.

Maybe morph a microphone while at it?

Check how a single core on your CPU is performing while rendering two instruments at the same time - each running at 127 velocity layers while being modulated and morphed in real-time.

No harm done if you don't dig it. In some ways, it is also the skepticism of this forum that has shaped Soundpaint and the philosophy behind it, including the above. I am grateful either way.

But to me, personally. The ambition is undeniably an attempt to push the bar and spank some serious sonic ass, while making the process of making music more fulfilling and inspirational.

Hope you dig (most of) it!

With sonic love (_5.22AM. Less than 7 hours till release. Back to editing FCPX tutorial_),

Troels


----------



## Geoff Moore (Oct 28, 2021)

I love the Soundpaint philosophy. And I love the sound even more 



Troels Folmann said:


> The only thing to consider when it comes to All Bundle is our Hidden Gems. Hidden Gems are programs that utilize more than one library. The gems are programmed by some of the world's best synth programmers and All Bundles offers you the widest amount of them.



Just to check, if someone bought two individual libraries would they get any Hidden Gems that are made from just those two libraries?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

I most assuredly want everything currently available and I have ring fenced the money - at first I'd ring fenced more, until I found out the incredible, wonderful prices.

I have cleared 290 GB on my SSD. Now, just to clear a little more to improve efficiency. I'm ready to feel the music!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 28, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> I love the Soundpaint philosophy. And I love the sound even more
> 
> 
> 
> Just to check, if someone bought two individual libraries would they get any Hidden Gems that are made from just those two libraries?


You are correct. Though you already have the 1928 Piano to begin with, which cross-pollinates with many dozens of instruments in terms of Hidden Gems. Beautiful Noises is a good example. It unlocks some gorgeous new variations of the 1928.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 28, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I most assuredly want everything currently available and I have ring fenced the money - at first I'd ring fenced more, until I found out the incredible, wonderful prices.
> 
> I have cleared 290 GB on my SSD. Now, just to clear a little more to improve efficiency. I'm ready to feel the music!


I would not recommend cutting it super tightly with SSD space. If you want to install 280GB - you wanna make sure there is a minimum of 15-20% free on the SSD after full installation, which in return makes the experience faster. Keep an eye on it as you download and install.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I most assuredly want everything currently available and I have ring fenced the money - at first I'd ring fenced more, until I found out the incredible, wonderful prices.
> 
> I have cleared 290 GB on my SSD. Now, just to clear a little more to improve efficiency. I'm ready to feel the music!


Ah, but have you cleared the nuns? Are they ready to rock and roll at 8pm?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> I would not recommend cutting it super tightly with SSD space. If you want to install 280GB - you wanna make sure there is a minimum of 15-20% free on the SSD after full installation, which in return makes the experience faster. Keep an eye on it as you download and install.


Will do. I'll be getting a new SSD soon; but for now I'm moving a lot of lesser used libraries over to an HDD disk. I'll be all set by noon your time.

Thank you kindly for keeping us all up to date and entertained while we wait! I wish you and Tawnia and the whole team a good and solid rest - after the celebrations!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Ah, but have you cleared the nuns? Are they ready to rock and roll at 8pm?


Nuns are always ready for a party!


----------



## icecoolpool (Oct 28, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> With sonic love (_5.22AM. Less than 7 hours till release. Back to editing FCPX tutorial_),
> 
> Troels


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 28, 2021)

It is ... 6.32AM ... Just today (and last couple months).


----------



## mussnig (Oct 28, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is ... 6.32AM ...


Will you do a Launch Livestream?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 28, 2021)

I will ... but not today! : )))


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 28, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thanks for the interest and discussion.
> 
> Allow me to clarify. Soundpaint will never on sale...


Imo, it would be a better business practice for you (you'd make more money), and we would buy more, if you do as Spectrasonics is doing with their Sonic Extentions. No sales ever, but by 2 (at the same time) and get 20% off, buy 3 - 30% off, etc....


----------



## hoxclab (Oct 28, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Imo, it would be a better business practice for you (you'd make more money), and we would buy more, if you do as Spectrasonics is doing with their Sonic Extentions. No sales ever, but by 2 (at the same time) and get 20% off, buy 3 - 30% off, etc....


Doubt it. I'm a huge Spectrasonics nut and that pricing model doesn't add up to me. A lot of stuff I don't want therefore I have not purchased a single extension. I'd rather get the straightforward price not some BOGO 30% off nonsense.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 28, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Imo, it would be a better business practice for you (you'd make more money), and we would buy more, if you do as Spectrasonics is doing with their Sonic Extentions. No sales ever, but by 2 (at the same time) and get 20% off, buy 3 - 30% off, etc....


I get the strong sense that they don't want to play any games with the pricing. 
I applaud them for this and with the prices announced I have no complaints.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 28, 2021)

I hope everyone is finished downloading their stuff tomorrow morning SST, so I have all the bandwidth to myself.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> I hope everyone is finished downloading their stuff tomorrow morning SST, so I have all the bandwidth to myself.


I'll be downloading until Monday with luck I usually have with big downloads!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 28, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'll be downloading until Monday with luck I usually have with big downloads!


Maybe set expectations a bit less aggressively ?
Oops _ maybe you meant Monday, Nov 8 ? 💤 💤


----------



## Soundpaint (Oct 28, 2021)

It is time


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Soundpaint said:


> It is time


Hurrah! I have installed the engine. Next stop 1928!


----------



## Denkii (Oct 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So. Figure these nuns are one shot samples? Or round robins? No machine gun nun?


The famous nun and gun tactics.
Or was it run and nun?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

Denkii said:


> The famous nun and gun tactics.
> Or was it run and nun?


Nun and nun. You can't have too many nuns.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 28, 2021)

Picked up Hybrid Emotions. Congrats to 8DIO for their new proprietary machine!


----------



## Rmgatl (Nov 4, 2021)

I just downloaded and played with the piano. Thanks to soundpaint for offering this. 

Those of you who have also gotten the piano - what do you think about it? 

I guess the idea is to capture detail including (I think I read somewhere) imperfections?


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 4, 2021)

Rmgatl said:


> I just downloaded and played with the piano. Thanks to soundpaint for offering this.
> 
> Those of you who have also gotten the piano - what do you think about it?
> 
> I guess the idea is to capture detail including (I think I read somewhere) imperfections?


You're correct, the idea of Soundpaint is to capture all of the instrument's details faithfully and give it a full, smooth velocity range. It's a 1928 piano with it's original strings, so the instrument has a very special tone. Personally I love it! Running it through a quality verb like EW spaces really highlights the resonances in a lovely way (and the included reverbs in Soundpaint are great too).


----------



## Rmgatl (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks, that's what I figured. I can see it for scoring, special idiosyncratic stuff. Like Szpilman playing in the attic for the German officer in The Pianist sort of thing.

I can't use it to record classical piano, will need to stay with my favorite for now, the 1955 Walker.

The unisons drive me a little nuts...will stop there, hey it's free and impressive for faithfully capturing the piano as it is, terrific technology demo.

Will look into other of their offerings, maybe brass, guitar.


----------



## Petri Alanko (Nov 5, 2021)

Hey, Soundpaint guy, Discord invite in your web page doesn't seem to lead anywhere or is expired. I wanted to ask a question, but sent email instead.


----------



## blipson (Nov 7, 2021)

After installing SP and testing the piano, I purchased ORANGE 808 UDS. I received emails confirming the purchase. The product shows as one of my instruments in my account, but with no download button. On two different computers, when I do Library Management > Check Library Purchases..., it tells me I'm up to date, with nothing available to download, and I've never been able to install or use the 808. I emailed [email protected] and [email protected], but receive no reply. I opened a trouble ticket at zendesk, then later got an email that said nothing but my purchase is confirmed, with no acknowledgment of the problem I'd described, and no fix. I replied to the zendesk email as it instructs, cc'ing that email to [email protected] and [email protected], but have received no reply. How long did people have to wait for a purchase to become available for download? My next step is to paste this message in every forum where Troels appears. After that, all I'm left with is waiting out the period that other people say they waited, then file a dispute and chargeback at PayPal.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 7, 2021)

blipson said:


> After installing SP and testing the piano, I purchased ORANGE 808 UDS. I received emails confirming the purchase. The product shows as one of my instruments in my account, but with no download button. On two different computers, when I do Library Management > Check Library Purchases..., it tells me I'm up to date, with nothing available to download, and I've never been able to install or use the 808. I emailed [email protected] and [email protected], but receive no reply. I opened a trouble ticket at zendesk, then later got an email that said nothing but my purchase is confirmed, with no acknowledgment of the problem I'd described, and no fix. I replied to the zendesk email as it instructs, cc'ing that email to [email protected] and [email protected], but have received no reply. How long did people have to wait for a purchase to become available for download? My next step is to paste this message in every forum where Troels appears. After that, all I'm left with is waiting out the period that other people say they waited, then file a dispute and chargeback at PayPal.


I think it took a day for me to get a reply the first time; but then there was a lot of back and forth as we tried different things to fix my issue. They may (I don't know) have fewer staff at the weekend.

The question will be, why does Soundpaint think that you have the download if you didn't even begin downloading? That's a problem I haven't read before. One of the issues I had was that only part of some libraries would download and once Soundpaint had a part of a library it wouldn't look again. For me, that issue was easily fixed by removing the part and rescanning.

I assume that you have no trace of Orange 808 anywhere on your hard drives?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 7, 2021)

blipson said:


> After installing SP and testing the piano, I purchased ORANGE 808 UDS. I received emails confirming the purchase. The product shows as one of my instruments in my account, but with no download button. On two different computers, when I do Library Management > Check Library Purchases..., it tells me I'm up to date, with nothing available to download, and I've never been able to install or use the 808. I emailed [email protected] and [email protected], but receive no reply. I opened a trouble ticket at zendesk, then later got an email that said nothing but my purchase is confirmed, with no acknowledgment of the problem I'd described, and no fix. I replied to the zendesk email as it instructs, cc'ing that email to [email protected] and [email protected], but have received no reply. How long did people have to wait for a purchase to become available for download? My next step is to paste this message in every forum where Troels appears. After that, all I'm left with is waiting out the period that other people say they waited, then file a dispute and chargeback at PayPal.


You can try discord but I'm sure they will get back to you either way.


----------



## blipson (Nov 7, 2021)

Yeah, I posted on Discord.

I don't see any evidence of 808 on either of my computers in the folder where I downloaded Piano. If there's another location (MacOS) where something might be cached, please post.

Along with downloading through the app, they should provide a rock solid manual download via the Soundpaint account. It will be very unpleasant if, after each purchase, I have to do a round of support.

ADDED: I'm seeing some downloader-related files in:

~/Library/Application Support/
~/Library/Caches/
~/Library/Preferences/

on MacOS. I could try deleting those and try downloading again. I mean, it hardly matters if I break everything and have to do a clean re-install. I just want to verify: should purchases inside your account on the web site show a download button? My piano does, but not my purchase. If that's an error, then it's not simply a problem on my side.

ADDED 2: I tried removing SP and all support files from my backup MacBook, then did a clean re-install of the engine. Now I'm locked out of the piano as well as the drums. I guess I'll leave my main laptop in the original error state and wait for support.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 7, 2021)

blipson said:


> Yeah, I posted on Discord.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of 808 on either of my computers in the folder where I downloaded Piano. If there's another location (MacOS) where something might be cached, please post.
> 
> ...


On the website I only have a download button for the piano. There is no option to download my purchases through the website, only by going through the Soundpaint installer. 

I'm sorry you're having such a rotten time with this.


----------



## alcorey (Nov 7, 2021)

blipson said:


> Yeah, I posted on Discord.
> 
> I don't see any evidence of 808 on either of my computers in the folder where I downloaded Piano. If there's another location (MacOS) where something might be cached, please post.
> 
> ...


If you go to the SP website and LOGIN, then click on instruments - it should show a list of what you have purchased and a download button as shown below - I'm on a Mac also
Have you tried that?


----------



## blipson (Nov 7, 2021)

As I said, The product shows as one of my instruments in my account, but with no download button. Thanks for verifying the presence of that download button on your purchase. I have a download button on my piano, but not on my 808, so I would guess that verifies the problem is in their system, not in my computer.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 8, 2021)

blipson said:


> As I said, The product shows as one of my instruments in my account, but with no download button. Thanks for verifying the presence of that download button on your purchase. I have a download button on my piano, but not on my 808, so I would guess that verifies the problem is in their system, not in my computer.


This did happen to me when purchasing Rhodes and they had to fix it. Wasn't anything I could do.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Nov 15, 2021)

Hey guys, so about these voices on the C64 chiptune, some of these are really cool, and I was thinking about doing that Bach Invention that they used to play in the old Commodore commercials. In fact, I was--

Wait a minute, what was...?

Oh.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 13, 2021)

Just fyi for SP fans.

I am running a Mac Vader with Catalina, and there are problems with the 1975 Soul Guitar jazz guitar library (it soft-crashes). Tech support says they are aware of the problem and that it will be fixed in the next version of SP player. Annoying that it doesn’t work, but I know it will work at some point. And what a great sound and great playability. I am totally hooked on Soundpaint.


----------



## alcorey (Dec 13, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> Just fyi for SP fans.
> 
> I am running a Mac Vader with Catalina, and there are problems with the 1975 Soul Guitar jazz guitar library (it soft-crashes). Tech support says they are aware of the problem and that it will be fixed in the next version of SP player. It’s slightly sloppy to be able to buy a library that doesn’t work! But… I know it will work at some point. And what a great sound and great playability. I am totally hooked on Soundpaint.


Ah, good to know as I've had some strange occurrences with the 1975 guitar also, I'd get some crackling and then no sound at all - but other plugins still had sound - so I would take it out of the track and bring it back in and it would work again, for a little while until it repeats again????
On a Mac here


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 13, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Ah, good to know as I've had some strange occurrences with the 1975 guitar also, I'd get some crackling and then no sound at all - but other plugins still had sound - so I would take it out of the track and bring it back in and it would work again, for a little while until it repeats again????
> On a Mac here


Yes, it’s intermittent. Playing a lot of notes seems to make it crash, but sometimes that’s not what causes it. It doesn’t crash the plugin, but it sounds very ugly. I get a big transient POP. Sounds terrible and is not great for my monitors either.

But when it’s working, what a sound, and it plays like a dream. I can see right now I will be buying a LOT of Soundpaint instruments when things settle down.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Dec 14, 2021)

Where can I report bugs and crashes please?
For now I used [email protected]
But I didn't find any info.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 14, 2021)

Francis Bourre said:


> Where can I report bugs and crashes please?
> For now I used [email protected]
> But I didn't find any info.


There is a section on the Soundpaint Discord server for bugs









Join the Soundpaint Discord Server!


Check out the Soundpaint community on Discord - hang out with 1,729 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Troels Folmann (Dec 14, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> Yes, it’s intermittent. Playing a lot of notes seems to make it crash, but sometimes that’s not what causes it. It doesn’t crash the plugin, but it sounds very ugly. I get a big transient POP. Sounds terrible and is not great for my monitors either.
> 
> But when it’s working, what a sound, and it plays like a dream. I can see right now I will be buying a LOT of Soundpaint instruments when things settle down.


Thanks. This bug is solved and new version (which also includes some feature requests from our Discord) will be issued in a just a few days.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 14, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thanks. This bug is solved and new version (which also includes some feature requests from our Discord) will be issued in a just a few days.


Thanks for the update Troels. congrats on Soundpaint! I am really thrilled. So playable and musical.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 27, 2022)

I know this is answered somewhere already but I can’t find it readily, including on the SP site. Can you install purchased libraries on more than one computer? If so, Soundpaint is going to be my new live instrument


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 27, 2022)

I know this was discussed somewhere on the forum. If no-one who has tried it gets back to you, Soundpaint customer service, or their Discord, should be able to confirm.

I should think that at worst you would have to logout of your account in the Soundpaint player on one computer and login on the other.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jan 27, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> I know this is answered somewhere already but I can’t find it readily, including on the SP site. Can you install purchased libraries on more than one computer? If so, Soundpaint is going to be my new live instrument


Absolutely. In fact, you can install it on up to 10 computers.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 27, 2022)

Troels Folmann said:


> Absolutely. In fact, you can install it on up to 10 computers.


Wow - fantastic. Thanks Troels.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I know this was discussed somewhere on the forum. If no-one who has tried it gets back to you, Soundpaint customer service, or their Discord, should be able to confirm.
> 
> I should think that at worst you would have to logout of your account in the Soundpaint player on one computer and login on the other.


True! But I knew someone would just know the answer. Being able to install on *10* computers is outrageously great. Don’t think I will need all 10 but you never know.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 27, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> True! But I knew someone would just know the answer. Being able to install on *10* computers is outrageously great. Don’t think I will need all 10 but you never know.


It's something to build up to!


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's something to build up to!


[mad scientist laugh] YES.

For real, I’m so looking forward to playing with these sounds live.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 27, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> [mad scientist laugh] YES.
> 
> For real, I’m so looking forward to playing with these sounds live.


Oh, that would be heaven! I seriously miss performing live.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh, that would be heaven! I seriously miss performing live.


Yes! I almost forgot what it’s like! I asked this question because I’m about to buy the JUNO (and the B3, and others I’m sure). Imagine being able to blend all those great synth sounds with more nominally organic sounds (like the incredible Gibson SG jazz guitar); with the 127 velocity layers and the round robins. Very expressive. I can’t help gushing. Soundpaint (and Unify) have really changed how I approach making music. They have brought back the fun of *playing*, IMO. Live, it’s going to be fantastic. Cheers


----------



## Markrs (Sep 27, 2022)

This sounds really nice in Soundpaint


----------



## Markrs (Sep 27, 2022)

Troels had also shown off a demo of the legato engine in Soundpaint


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 27, 2022)

Newbie question please :

1 : Can we tempo sync samples with the daw tempo ? 'time function is manual...'
2 : can we create multis like in K6 ?
3 : can we show the keyboard on screen ?

Thanks.


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 26, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Newbie question please :
> 
> 1 : Can we tempo sync samples with the daw tempo ? 'time function is manual...'
> 2 : can we create multis like in K6 ?
> ...


Thanks for re-asking the question regarding tempo syncing and stretching. That's kind of important for trailer effects and such, to get a "hit" on a downbeat could be done, if not set up that way in a library, at least by setting a stretch amount and using a visualization of the waveform of the sample to "slide it into place" over a desired vertical bar indicating a beat target for the transient.


----------



## zzz00m (Nov 26, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Newbie question please :
> 
> 1 : Can we tempo sync samples with the daw tempo ? 'time function is manual...'
> 2 : can we create multis like in K6 ?
> ...


1: There is a DAW sync function in the arpeggiator and delay units, but don't see any settings for tempo sync in the program/part section for the samples.
2. Soundpaint is not multi-timbral, so no multis.
3: Soundpaint v2 has a virtual keyboard at the bottom of the UI that can be enabled/disabled with a button click (keyboard icon) at the bottom.


----------

